# burton custom or skate banana/rider choice



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm 5'8 155lb... mostly ride all mountain and just start doing a bit park. trying to get a board is lite, twin tip, and great on mountain and somewhat park stuff.. little box/rails..etc

after some research, I narrowed down to 
2009 burton custom 154
2009 skate banana 152 
2008/09 GNU RC (is it the same as banana??)152
2008/09 legacy (couldnt really find any left though)

I really wanna start to learn some tricks and get some air/jumps, while enjoy the whole mountain... which board would suit me the best ?! I know they are all great boards..
maybe it's just depends on individual to pick either one up.
but would be nice to hear some feedbacks from some real user experiences.

thx


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Go with the Custom. It's designed to be a real all mountain board. As awesome as the SkateBanana is it won't suit your needs as well as the Custom


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont know much about the other boards but i have the 08 custom 154 and it is perfect for what you are trying to do. its feels way easier to fly down the mountain and feels better on jumps then the old board i had


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

saswu18 said:


> i'm 5'8 155lb... mostly ride all mountain and just start doing a bit park. trying to get a board is lite, twin tip, and great on mountain and somewhat park stuff.. little box/rails..etc
> 
> after some research, I narrowed down to
> 2009 burton custom 154
> ...


Customs are pretty much the shit. I rode two of them consecutively for about 8 years or more. Now I have a NS Evo-R, which is super fun, but I definitely miss the custom's ability to bomd hills and power through stuff, while also being totally capable of anythingI am capable of in the park. I think if they came out with a reverse camber custom next year then we would have ourselves something special. I also like the Evo's kinked edges for ice so I can ride them way detuned and still dig in. the Custom would slide on ice bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and get a Burton Custom


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

sonicjai said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a Burton Custom


I have been read 99% good things only on custom.
but also as skate banana

one thing banana or RC really got me think is the ice cutting ability..since we really dont get good powder that often.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Both a Never Summer SL-R, a LibTech TRS, or Custom sounds like what you need if you want park and all mountain.
You dont want the Legacy unless you have large 12+ feet, otherwise use a SL-R.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

h2o119906 said:


> Customs are pretty much the shit. I rode two of them consecutively for about 8 years or more. Now I have a NS Evo-R, which is super fun, but I definitely miss the custom's ability to bomd hills and power through stuff, while also being totally capable of anythingI am capable of in the park. I think if they came out with a reverse camber custom next year then we would have ourselves something special. I also like the Evo's kinked edges for ice so I can ride them way detuned and still dig in. the Custom would slide on ice bad.


you will only have to wait 8 more months 
South of the North: Burton Custom 2010

the banana is designed for park, my buddy swears its great all mt and he owns it but i digress.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> you will only have to wait 8 more months
> South of the North: Burton Custom 2010
> 
> the banana is designed for park, my buddy swears its great all mt and he owns it but i digress.


how would NS titan compare to custom on same purpose??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Completely different.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with the Gnu Rider's Choice


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

saswu18 said:


> how would NS titan compare to custom on same purpose??


no experience with it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

a custom with v-rocker...
sounds nice , v-rocker is really nice to ride with 
so i gues it will sell like fresh baked cookies


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I just talked to a live chat rep. and he highly recommend the NS slr over banana and rider choice for my purpose.

now I just need to find a good deal on a NS slr! anyone knows where?? most places are sold out with this board and the one I can find is $499


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

You may also want to consider the Burton Hero... I was talking with a guy at the ski shop and we got into a discussion on burton boards (i was actually just about to buy a non-Burton board) and he highly recommended the Hero as something you'd be able to grow into....


----------

